
These 13 facts will change your perspective on Education - Jagritip
http://blog.clickeinstein.com/2015/10/20/these-13-facts-will-change-your-perspective-on-education/
======
dalke
Some of those are irrelevant.

For example, "National Standards for Education are not really followed". The
US uses a federal system where the state sets the standards, not the nation.
While the federal government does use its power of the purse to get the states
to follow, let's say, national recommendations, it's still state standards.

And "Education could be the answer to child marriages" has a mistake in logic.
The argument is "The girls who complete their education are likely to enter
into marriage as adults." However, the UNFPA article says it's the other way -
those who get married as a child are more likely to stop their education. It
doesn't say that keeping them in school will make childhood marriage less
likely.

"Children with learning disabilities are bullied in school" is without
context. If 45% of the parents of learning disabled children report bullying,
and 55% of the other parents report bullying, then both are horrible, but
being disabled wouldn't be the reason for being bullied.

Moreover, some of the facts concern the entire world's population, while
others, like this, only concern the US. It's a bit improper to pick and chose
that way.

